# Need help w/ Year and Value of kids J.C. Higgins Bike



## MOTOmike (May 20, 2012)

Hello,
I just purchased a J.C. Higgins kids bike (girls) and would like help with year made, and possible value.  This bike, from what I can tell, is 100% original.  It has a Troxel seat, skip tooth chain, the wheels are painted white w/ a red pinstripe.  Frame size is 16".  Tire size is 20 x 2.125.  On the bottom of the frame it has the following info stamped into the frame:  MOSR,  MOD 502,   502-294,  130699 (this last number being the serial no. I believe).  The wheels spin freely and the brakes work.  The fenders are nearly perfect and have a ridge at the top.  With the ballon tires this little bike looks like a shrunken version of an adult bike.

This bike may go to my daughter in a few years (she's 2 1/2 now) or ??.  I thought it would be cool for both of us to be riding a vintage bike (I'm still looking for my 1st vintage bike..... a motobike.....I should have bought the Schwinn Lincoln motobike that was recently posted on the CABE).  

Any help figuring what year this was made and/or potential value will be greatly appreciated.   

Mike


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 20, 2012)

I like the way balloon tires look on 16 inch wheels!
As to value, just tell her it was from Santa Claus so the money thing isn't in question and certainly looks as made by elves.
Chris


----------



## jd56 (May 20, 2012)

According to the serial prefix for Murray-Ohio (as published in the ABC Services date book)...the MOS is a 1953...not sure if this is correct for the 16" model, as it only lists the 24" and 26" models.
Also not sure of the 4th letter "R" (MOS *R*) significance....502 indicates a Sears retailed bike I beleive....

I've been wrong on these breakdowns so hopefully someone can clarify this for you.

That's cool that you might hold this for your daughter when she gets old enough to ride.


----------



## Fltwd57 (May 20, 2012)

What a cute little bike! The "R" dates it to 1952. I agree with Chris on value.. I think it would be priceless to a little girl.

JD, the ABC serial # book only refers to bikes sold through Western Auto stores.


----------



## jd56 (May 20, 2012)

Fltwd57 said:


> What a cute little bike! The "R" dates it to 1952. I agree with Chris on value.. I think it would be priceless to a little girl.
> 
> JD, the ABC serial # book only refers to bikes sold through Western Auto stores.




Why hasn't someone pointed that out before...Western Auto stores only??
First I heard of this...If this is indicated in the book somewhere then I missed it ..

Brian, can you concur on this Western Auto reference?


----------



## ridingtoy (May 21, 2012)

Really cool looking little girls bike.  Hope your daughter enjoys riding it and appreciates having a well made bike instead of something cheaply made.

Dave


----------



## bricycle (May 21, 2012)

That is in beautiful shape...I would save it regardless if she likes it or not....just pick up some vintage training wheels in case.....


----------



## Rambler (May 21, 2012)

Advertisement showing your bike from 1952 Sears Catalog...


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 25, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Why hasn't someone pointed that out before...Western Auto stores only??
> First I heard of this...If this is indicated in the book somewhere then I missed it ..
> 
> Brian, can you concur on this Western Auto reference?




It's true, that book was originally part of a service/parts catalog from Western Auto. Since they sourced bikes from almost everybody, I'm sure it was confusing for them to order parts! (Back in the day, when people fixed things instead of throwing them away!)


----------

